# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  انتخاب رشته دارو سپاه و ارتش

## reza9

دوستان کسی درمورد دارو سپاه و ارتش چیزی میدونه؟وضعیت مصاحبه ؟کار؟درآمد؟مدت تحصیل؟فضای کار؟سختی درسها و ...

----------


## It is POSSIBLE

سپاه و ارتش ارگان هایی هستند که وارد شدن بهشون دست خودته ولی به هیچ وجه نمی تونی با اختیار خودت بیرون بیای، دوست من کارمند رادیولوژی بیمارستان ارتشه، بعد 5 سال کار تو تهران فرستادنش کنارک (سیستان و بلوچستان)، همون موقع استعفاشو نوشت، در حالی که 5 سال تعهدشم تموم شده و از نظر قانونی منعی برای استعفا نداره ولی قبول نمی کنن و 4 ساله به هر دری می زنه نمی تونه راضی شون کنه که استعفاشو قبول کنن و کارت پایان خدمتشو بهش بدن، درآمدشم خیلی پایینه، دوستم می گفت پزشک عمومی ارتش فوقش 2-3 تومن بهش میدن، محدودیت های خاص خودشو داره، تا ابد نمی تونی از کشور خارج شی، فضاشم اگه آدم اپن مایندی هستی برات سخت خواهد بود، به نماز خوندن و طرز پوشش و ... گیر میدن، کلا اگه بتونی به سازشون برقصی برات خوب باشه شاید ولی اگه نه برات حکم زندانو خواهد داشت...

----------


## artim

> دوستان کسی درمورد دارو سپاه و ارتش چیزی میدونه؟وضعیت مصاحبه ؟کار؟درآمد؟مدت تحصیل؟فضای کار؟سختی درسها و ...


دفترچه شماره دو رو بگیر نوشته
زودتر به جواب میرسی
نظلمی محسوب میشی دیگه نظامی گری رو باید دوست داشته باشی

----------


## reza9

داداش ممنون که جواب دادی. چیزی درباره درآمد داروسازی سپاه و ارتش نمیدونی و اینکه کجاها کار میکنن؟

----------


## artim

> داداش ممنون که جواب دادی. چیزی درباره درآمد داروسازی سپاه و ارتش نمیدونی و اینکه کجاها کار میکنن؟


داروخانه بیمارستان های ارتش و سپاه و....
متعییر هست دیگه نمیشه گفت درامدشو

----------


## reza9

> داروخانه بیمارستان های ارتش و سپاه و....
> متعییر هست دیگه نمیشه گفت درامدشو



ممنون ولی مهمه که حدود حقوقشونو فضای کار رو بدونم

----------


## artim

> ممنون ولی مهمه که حدود حقوقشونو فضای کار رو بدونم


ببین الان شما قبولبشی تا 5-6 سال دیگه اقتصاد تغییر کرده نمیشه گفت اره حداقل ماهی 4 تومن رو داری
اگه میخوای اینجوری فکر کنی بری داخل کار ازاد بهتره چون از الان پول درمیاری
برا همین درامدش مورد قبوله و تقریبا خوبه
بستگی به شهر و اندازه و...... محل کارت داره که ببینی چقدر درامد داره
داروساز بیکار داریم
داروساز ماهی 2 تومن داریم
داروساز ماهی 7 تومن داریم
و.....

پس اولویت رو نذار که چقده حقوقم

----------


## reza9

> ببین الان شما قبولبشی تا 5-6 سال دیگه اقتصاد تغییر کرده نمیشه گفت اره حداقل ماهی 4 تومن رو داری
> اگه میخوای اینجوری فکر کنی بری داخل کار ازاد بهتره چون از الان پول درمیاری
> برا همین درامدش مورد قبوله و تقریبا خوبه
> بستگی به شهر و اندازه و...... محل کارت داره که ببینی چقدر درامد داره
> داروساز بیکار داریم
> داروساز ماهی 2 تومن داریم
> داروساز ماهی 7 تومن داریم
> و.....
> 
> پس اولویت رو نذار که چقده حقوقم


ببین سوال من این بود که حقوق داروساز سپاه چقده و با توجه به اون میشه فهمید که قابل قبوله یا نه اون که میگید وضعیت کشور و... برای داروساز معمولی آره ولی بورسیه سپاه دیگه کاری به اقتصاد کشور نداره و حقوقش همیشه هست که با تورم هم معمولا بالا پایین میشه 
فعلا اطلاعی که دارم اینه که به اونا یک حقوق اندازه درجه مطابق نظامیشون میدن که اگه اینطوری باشه چیزی درنمیاد. حالا این درسته یا نه؟

----------


## artim

> ببین سوال من این بود که حقوق داروساز سپاه چقده و با توجه به اون میشه فهمید که قابل قبوله یا نه اون که میگید وضعیت کشور و... برای داروساز معمولی آره ولی بورسیه سپاه دیگه کاری به اقتصاد کشور نداره و حقوقش همیشه هست که با تورم هم معمولا بالا پایین میشه 
> فعلا اطلاعی که دارم اینه که به اونا یک حقوق اندازه درجه مطابق نظامیشون میدن که اگه اینطوری باشه چیزی درنمیاد. حالا این درسته یا نه؟


من نمیتونم بگم
چون از اساس نادرست میبینم این روش رو 
چون همانطور که گفتی ارتش متاسب با سابقه و درجه و. شرایط اقتصادی اون زمان و..... حقوق میده

----------

